# usb device descriptor read/64, error [SOLVED]

## gsurbey

If you're using the 2.6.10 kernel and you have troubles with getting your USB mass storage devices to work this may help. Firstly this only works if after plugging in your device you get a "usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110" error or something similar in your kernel logs.

1) Compile USBcore as a kernel module

Device Drivers  --->  USB support  --->  <M> Support for Host-side USB

2) Add pertinent modules that will now need to be loaded at boot time to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Here's what I added:

```
usbcore

ohci_hcd

usblp

usb-storage

usbhid

```

3) Append "options usbcore use_both_schemes=y" to your /etc/modules.conf

Alternatively you could do "old_scheme_first=y" 

Where I got the info and more details can be found: http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02644.html

----------

## misho

Thanks. This helped me a lot.

As an addendum, intel users should use uhci_hcd, rather than ohci_hcd. 

And, it has been recommended to me that parameters to be passed to the module be placed in a file /etc/modules.d/usbcore rather than directly in /etc/modules.conf.

----------

## Thomas Conneely

This doesn't seem to work for me, when I plug the stick in I get told:

usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

or if ehci module not loaded

usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

but nothing else, and device /dev/sda1 still doesn't appear.

Just to make sure I have eveyything enabled this is what I've ticked in the kernel (all modules):

usbcore

uhci_hcd

ehci_hcd

usb device filesystem

usb mass storage support

scsi device support

scsi disk support

These are what I believe I need, am I missing something?

----------

## theDreamer

you're actually having a different problem.

did you work with the specific hardware before 2.6.10?

as far as i see the kernel does not detect your hardware not-related to the hardware detection sceheme problem talked here..

check kernel menu / device drivers / usb  and verify that the driver for your hardware is enabled.

----------

## Thomas Conneely

I think it is, I have no problem with a USB floppy drive, that works perfectly. 

I have a problem with my USB stick only. I think the stick is probably shoddy when it comes to standards as its quite a cheap one. I would have given up by now, but the stick works under knoppix fine. Also I don't think I've said this before but the device did work the first time I plugged it in, and after that it would occasionally work (seemingly at random).

The solution above does solve the  "usb device descriptor read/64, error" which I was getting before.

I'll see how it works with an older kernel sometime in the week (i've got last semester's exams, 5 in 5 days sheesh so my heads in the books)

----------

## gsurbey

Thomas Conneely:

I don't believe you should be loading both uhci_hcd and ehci_hcd.  It's either or, not both.

BTW I love your sig  :Smile: 

----------

## Thomas Conneely

As I understood it, ohci is usb version one and ehci is usb version 2 (correct me if I'm wrong). Though I have tried using only ohci with no joy.

p.s thanks its nice to be appreciated

----------

## theDreamer

 *Thomas Conneely wrote:*   

> As I understood it, ohci is usb version one and ehci is usb version 2 (correct me if I'm wrong). Though I have tried using only ohci with no joy.
> 
> p.s thanks its nice to be appreciated

 

i think you're right, i've performed the same tests.. and also from the comments in dmesg this is what i understood.

----------

## gsurbey

Oh my bad, you guys are right.

I was thinking of OHCI and UHCI support.

----------

## julmust

hey, maybe you can help me out, i posted the following topic yesterday:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2024111

i have a similar problem with the 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 kernel. i recompiled it with usbcore and stuff as modules and passed "old_scheme_first=y" parameter.. still this didn't help me much, although i believe the "usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110" disappeared.. 

the problem is that the disk seems to disconnect itself right after it is detected.. 

snip form the logs :

```

Jan 27 15:31:27 mainframe usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21

Jan 27 15:31:27 mainframe scsi17 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan 27 15:31:27 mainframe usb-storage: device found at 21

Jan 27 15:31:27 mainframe usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe Vendor: LaCie     Model: Big Disk G467     Rev:

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe SCSI device sda: 980469503 512-byte hdwr sectors (502000 MB)

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe SCSI device sda: 980469503 512-byte hdwr sectors (502000 MB)

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe /dev/scsi/host17/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe Attached scsi disk sda at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi17, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Jan 27 15:31:32 mainframe usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 27 15:31:33 mainframe usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 21

Jan 27 15:31:33 mainframe usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 22

Jan 27 15:31:33 mainframe scsi18 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan 27 15:31:33 mainframe usb-storage: device found at 22

Jan 27 15:31:33 mainframe usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe Vendor: LaCie     Model: Big Disk G467     Rev:

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe SCSI device sda: 980469503 512-byte hdwr sectors (502000 MB)

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe SCSI device sda: 980469503 512-byte hdwr sectors (502000 MB)

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe /dev/scsi/host18/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe Attached scsi disk sda at scsi18, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi18, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 22

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 23

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe scsi19 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe usb-storage: device found at 23

Jan 27 15:31:38 mainframe usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan 27 15:31:42 mainframe scsi.agent[10365]: Attribute /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/host17/target17:0:0/17:0:0:0/type does not exist

Jan 27 15:31:43 mainframe Vendor: LaCie     Model: Big Disk G467     Rev:

Jan 27 15:31:43 mainframe Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

Jan 27 15:31:43 mainframe SCSI device sda: 980469503 512-byte hdwr sectors (502000 MB)

Jan 27 15:31:43 mainframe sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe SCSI device sda: 980469503 512-byte hdwr sectors (502000 MB)

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe /dev/scsi/host19/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe Attached scsi disk sda at scsi19, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi19, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe usb 5-3: USB disconnect, address 23

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 24

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe scsi20 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe usb-storage: device found at 24

Jan 27 15:31:44 mainframe usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan 27 15:31:48 mainframe scsi.agent[10477]: Attribute /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb5/5-3/5-3:1.0/host18/target18:0:0/18:0:0:0/type does not exist

```

.. and so it goes on..

----------

## theDreamer

it looks like it detected the existance of new hardware but when detected it did not find the driver for the specific hardware.

verify that you have all the other usb driver loaded also.

just for the sake of an optional bug in kernel, try adding;

```
options usbcore use_both_schemes=y

```

instead of options 

```

usbcore old_scheme_first=y

```

----------

## julmust

I tried "use_both_schemes=y" but with the same result.. 

Im almost 100% I've got all of the right kernel modules.. my two usb memory sticks works just fine. 

I guess I'll have to downgrade to 2.6.9 for the time being..

----------

## geko2004

you could disable   

```

<M> EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support  

```

I red it somewhere else in the forums, (can't find where i would have quoted ) but you won't be able to use usb 2.0 just 1.1, it worked for me.

dunno if it helped...

----------

## Mr Faber

Isn't it better to use the file /etc/modules.d/usbcore for the entry?

cu

Mr Faber

----------

